# mint sauce



## Italian guy (Apr 16, 2007)

I like to know if somebody have a recipe for the true "Irish Mint Sauce"


----------



## QSis (Apr 16, 2007)

It's right here, Italian guy  Irish Recipes:Mint Sauce

I make it all the time.  Easy and delicious!

Lee


----------



## Italian guy (Apr 16, 2007)

Thank you very much


----------

